# Writing HTML on a MAC OS X??



## AjAy2 (Sep 23, 2004)

I am new to macs, I was just wondering if anybody could tell me what program they use to write HTML on a Mac?

I use to use Notepad on Windows XP, but can only find TextEdit on the Mac, and that dont let me..

Also, does anybody know if the Mac has a built in calculator? Simply question but I cant find one...

Cheers all

AjAy


----------



## Viro (Sep 23, 2004)

You can write HTML using TextEdit. Under Format, choose Make Plain Text so that the file saved will be plain text files and not RTF.

There is a calculator on OS X. It's called Calculator and it should be in your Applications folder.


----------



## AjAy2 (Sep 23, 2004)

Cheers..I found the calculator..

AjAy


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 23, 2004)

i use a program called BBEdit Lite.  it is a great program and has a non-freeware version called BBEdit which is much more powerful.  My brother uses a program called SubEthaEdit.  I have used it a little bit on his system and it is nice but just have not taken the time to test it out myself.  the nice thing about SEE though is that you can have multiple people editing the same file if that is needed for you.  SEE and BBEdit both have syntax coloring which is VERY nice.  BBEdit Lite does not. I was also just made aware of a program called HyperEdit that i have just barely started to use.  it is nice because it will show you a live view of what the webpage looks like.


----------



## chevy (Sep 23, 2004)

smultron is my favorite html (and other text) editor.
http://smultron.sourceforge.net/


----------



## DanTekGeek (Sep 23, 2004)

i currently use a program on windows called selida. it lets you see the changes graphicly as you code. so, if for example, you change a margin, you can see how the layout will change. anyone know of anything like this on mac?


----------



## quiksan (Sep 23, 2004)

SubEthaEdit
http://www.codingmonkeys.de/subethaedit/

awesome.  free.  also has a live preview to see what you're doing if that's what floats your boat.


----------



## Pengu (Sep 23, 2004)

skEdit is great, and allows for "site-orientated" stuff. And its cheap!


----------



## Ceroc Addict (Sep 23, 2004)

I use SubEthaEdit as well.

And of course, full blown web site tools, like Dreamweaver, exist on the Mac.

Kap


----------



## Lycander (Sep 23, 2004)

Pico in a terminal.


----------



## RacerX (Sep 23, 2004)

I use OmniWeb's source editor for most of my HTML writing, TextEdit is good too (as long as you switch to plain text mode). 

I also use TextEdit in Rich Text mode for writing and then use Create (via the Services menu) to convert Rich Text to HTML so I don't have to write all the tags when I'm typing.

I had also used BBEdit Lite, but haven't since I moved to Mac OS X and started using OmniWeb. It is a nice application, but is a little behind on development (they stopped working on it after 6.x I think, BBEdit is at 8.0 now).

Another good application is HyperEdit. It'll show you a preview of your page beside your code (in OmniWeb you have a code window and a browser window when doing previews).


----------



## mdnky (Sep 24, 2004)

And I thought I was the only one who occasionally used Pico for that...<G>.  EMacs works alright too.

I use either Dreamweaver MX-2004 in code view or BBEdit 7.1 for my sites.  If I had to pick my 'choice' of those two, then it would be Dreamweaver.  I tried SKEdit, but it just didn't feel right to me and was also a bit buggy (hopefully fixed by now).

--------------------------
Moved to proper forum
--------------------------


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 24, 2004)

well i did forget about pico.  I use that when i edit my stuff from work.


----------



## pds (Sep 24, 2004)

TacoHTML Edit is nice - color coded, batch replace, project management and free. I use smultron too.


----------



## Cat (Sep 25, 2004)

Pico rules!  (Well, I use BBEdit mostly, but PICO to make small changes post-upload)


----------



## steveedge (Sep 25, 2004)

Yes...I use BB Edit, & Dreamweaver on sites every day. BB Edit is better (my opinion) for PHP code.


----------



## smithy (Sep 26, 2004)

I havent used any HTML programs besides dreamweaver, because basically dreamweaver does everything that i want it to do. Like it has built in but sometimes annoyying CSS and also you can create dynamic sites with PHP ASP all that stuff quite easily even though i havent really done any of that. 

Dreamweaver MX 2004 is pretty cheap now days if you are a 'student' you can get an educational version for around 130 bucks (aud) off the top of my head i think or you can get the whole mx suite for not that much more. Dreamweaver is the all round choice for me it lets me do anything i want with the streamline intergration with flash but mainly fireworks.


----------



## doemel (Sep 26, 2004)

BBEdit all the way, baby! I use it daily and it's the one application I upgrade the same day an upgrade is available for purchase. The price seems a bit steep to first time users but that's what BBEdit lite/the demo version is there for: proving you that you're using the best text editor available on Mac. 





P.S.: I'm not affiliated in any way with Bare Bones Software, Inc. except as loyal customer ::angel::


----------

